# Query on purple bloom (Xenesthis immanis)



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

On the look out for Xenesthis immanis ~ Colombian purple bloom 
i used to have a big ole girl purple bloom years ago which was beautiful and would love another one... whats the going price these days? , im guessing there quite expensive as i havnt seen one for sale for ages
anyone know of any for sale?


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

i know someone that resently bought a sub adult female , theirstunning in the flesh
im hopeing to get a smaller unsexed one in the future ( thats if it hasnt been sold )


----------



## imme (Dec 6, 2007)

If everything goes well I will have a couple of subads for sale at the beginning of march. :whistling2:


----------



## izan (May 28, 2007)

Lee at Spidershop had some at his place just before Christmas. He may still have a few.

Good Luck

Izan


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Adult females go for over £100+. Juveniles approx £50-£75. Lee had a pair of spiderlings, 10cm legspan for £70 few months ago.


----------



## xxju5tlesleyxx (Aug 24, 2006)

*purple bloom*

I got mine before christmas from the reptile rooms in Cleveleys Blackpool,she's stunning she cost me £90 and is a sub adult,don't think they have any more tho


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

imme said:


> If everything goes well I will have a couple of subads for sale at the beginning of march. :whistling2:


can you pm me near the time there ready ill be interested in buying one


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Their alot cheaper than what they used to be, i remember buying my first at about £80 @ 1cm, some years ago now though
Beautiful spider and bwicked behaviour. The first time you glimpse a juvi/adult in the defensive position is a memorable moment. The scraggy abdominal setae are pretty distinct


----------



## TheSpiderShop (Apr 5, 2006)

I could do a 10-12cm pair for £110

Lee


----------



## izan (May 28, 2007)

There you go ! Like a genie from the lamp and thats a good price.

Good Luck

izan


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Also, don't know if many of you know this. There are 2 "variations/types" of immanis. Short hair and long hair. And they won't interbreed .


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Thats interesting Becky, i didnt realise they couldnt breed, surely this implies that they are not infact the same species (spose its down to your dewfinition of 'species').
Do you know the differences, or any links to more info about this?
Cheers


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Nah Cam i don't sorry mate. I can ask Ray for more though, he's the one who told me coz hes been doing the taxonomy bits on them. They're both immanis just from different bits of the same place i guess? The long and short hairs are only on one bit of one pair of the femurs. Not sure which. I shall find out more for you


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah my female i had years ago reared up was real impressive , one of my fave species


----------



## TheSpiderShop (Apr 5, 2006)

Both forms live on the same mountain, just on different sides.

The visual difference between them in the long hair form has longer hairs on the underside of the back legs. I would of thought impossible to tell them apart unless you have lots to compare. The trick is to buy them from the same source and not try and match up females at a later date. 

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

TheSpiderShop said:


> Both forms live on the same mountain, just on different sides.
> 
> The visual difference between them in the long hair form has longer hairs on the underside of the back legs. I would of thought impossible to tell them apart unless you have lots to compare. The trick is to buy them from the same source and not try and match up females at a later date.
> 
> ...


thats intresting information there Lee , thanks for filling us in 

im going to be getting a juv one in the soon :no1:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

TheSpiderShop said:


> Both forms live on the same mountain, just on different sides.
> 
> The visual difference between them in the long hair form has longer hairs on the underside of the back legs. I would of thought impossible to tell them apart unless you have lots to compare. The trick is to buy them from the same source and not try and match up females at a later date.
> 
> ...


There we go lol Thanks Lee!


----------

